#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Δόμηση σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό, εκτός σχεδίου γήπεδο

## Νικοςν

Καλησπερα, 
θα ηθελα παρακαλω να μου λυσετε μια απορια σχετικα με τα εκτος σχεδιου γηπεδα σε παραδοσιακο οικισμο, οπου μια πλευρα του οικοπεδου ειναι σε επαρχιακο δρομο, (περιπου 20μ.)

Διαβασα εδω, *ΠΔ-209/98 (ΦΕΚ-169/Α/15-7-98*  οτι για τους μη-παραδοσιακους οικισμους το κτισμα θα πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 10 μετρα απο τον αξονα του δρομου. αλλα λιγο παρακατω αναφερει οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει για τους παραδοσιακους οικισμους, χωρις να ξεκαθαριζει τι ακριβως ισχυει για αυτους τους οικισμους ή εγω δεν το βρισκω. 

Αρα μηπως γνωριζει λοιπον καποιος τι ισχυει ακριβως, δηλ ποσα μετρα απο τον αξονα του δρομου μπορει να χτιστει κατοικια σε εκτος οριων γηπεδο, σε παραδοσικο οικισμο. 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων,
Νικος

----------

